# Kind of retro instruments style watches



## Nommo

I like watches with some design, which is really hard to describe, but I can show a few examples instead. If you know something similar, or if you know how this type of watches are called, please share, I would love to see some more of this style.


----------



## PeterK.

watches 1,2 and 4 are called chronographs as you can see on there dial 
#3 I have no clue I will call it one hand


----------



## krm1000

I too like this kind of style. But have yet to find an "official name" for it. Meistersinger would qualify for this category I think. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nommo

I'll post a few images of old instruments so that you better understand the feel I'm trying to describe. The watches in the 1st post give me this kind of vibe, and I'm looking for some more examples of watches that would give me that vibe.


----------



## kidcisco

Bauhaus styled chronographs?

[Summary] of Bauhaus style watches : Watches


----------



## Millbarge

Yeah, bauhaus is definitely the term that comes to mind


----------



## Arie Kabaalstra

Indeed... Bauhaus.. the Junghans Chronoscope is designed by Max Bill a swiss architect/silversmith/artist, he studied at Bauhaus,


----------



## spain72

In Italy we call them "monolancetta" watches (watches using "a single hand only").
For example, the 3-hands watches here are called "solotempo" (time-only).

Referring to the style of the design, *(Staatliches) Bauhaus* is recognized as an art-school. A concept-style for which pieces of furniture and any other object was designed to be simple, comfortable, useful and essential. Industrial materials (steel, glass, layered wood) was used to create them in small laboratories avoiding a real industrial production in opposition to it. Bauhaus is strictly connected to *Arts and Crafts*.


----------

